# 2013!!



## ben_

FYI there on the website! 


looking mighty fine. 

BMC swiss cycling technology - Road - BMC, Bicycles, Bikes, BMC Cycles, BMC Mountainbike, BMC Cycle


----------



## Wilier_speed

Very nice! The black and white SLR01 looks super cool!!!


----------



## JC29

TMR01 looks awesome  Integrated brakes, fork, ... Price? hehe


----------



## ben_

JC29 said:


> TMR01 looks awesome  Integrated brakes, fork, ... Price? hehe



a lot!


----------



## JC29

Yea, I can imagine


----------



## MM01

The new Impec looks amazing. I wonder if it will ever ship.


----------



## twin001

GF02 Disc! I need one bad! wonder what I can sell for this (my soul?)

Also liking the Sram Red SLR01 w/ yellow trim.


----------



## BMCUSA

Impec - On stock in the US!
TMR01 - offered as Frame-Set and complete options (Mech. Ultegra - Di2 Ultegra - Di2 DA) - one Frame-Set for mechanical or electronic.
GF02 disc - $2,499 - aluminum frame, carbon fork - Cross Geo.
Team Machine - 60 grams lighter that the 2012 models - Frame-Set and Complete bike options. Frame-set for mechanical - Frame-Set for electronic.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## twin001

not a bad price for the GF02. A lot less than I was thinking. Now to convince my wife that I need another bike......


----------



## carbonLORD

BMCUSA said:


> Impec - On stock in the US!
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


No offense, but you've been saying that for 2 years now.


----------



## BMCUSA

No, I have not! Never shared that we (BMC USA) had Impec on stock - I have shared multiple delivery dates, that have been extended quite a few times.....

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## carbonLORD

BMCUSA said:


> No, I have not! Never shared that we (BMC USA) had Impec on stock - I have shared multiple delivery dates, that have been extended quite a few times.....
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


So the last 10 times over the past 2 years I (and a dozen others on here) asked when one could realistically buy one was just BS?

And I picked this up because I wasn't really serious right...?










Let me know when you (BMC) are serious.


----------



## BMCUSA

At this point, for the first time - since the Impec was launched - we have inventory - complete bikes and frame-sets - different sizes, kits/specs, performance and/or race fit, mechanical and/or electronic. There is no doubt that the launch of the Impec and delivery has been very problematic, to say the least!

If you're going to launch a bike called the impec, it has to be impecable. Over the last 2 years the bike has been refined to meet our expectations. In it's current deliverable state, it exceeds the benchmark performance of the SLR in every aspect except for weight. The long wait we've had to endure bringing the bike to market, 

Our focus now is to get the impec out to cycling media to give you guys access to independent reviews and demos out your lbs so you can ride it and see for yourselves.

As mentioned - inventory is there and delivery of a size/model not on stock is 4-6 weeks. 


Best,

BMC USA


----------



## carbonLORD

BMCUSA said:


> Very nice old mans bike - C59
> At this point, for the first time - since the Impec was launched - we have inventory - complete bikes and frame-sets - different sizes, kits/specs, performance and/or race fit, mechanical and/or electronic. There is no doubt that the launch of the Impec and delivery has been very problematic, to say the least!
> As mentioned - inventory is there and delivery of a size/model not on stock is 4-6 weeks.F
> The frustrations, very understandable, have not only affected the BMC Customer, Dealer but also the Sales Force as all shared information's have been received from production - and not accurate in matter of delivery date(s), quantity, size(s) etc.
> Finally the Impec can be delivered - late, but it is here.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


Oh yeah cause the pro's like Voeckler (who actually ride one) are old.

And what pro's are riding the Impec again? Oh that's right none of them. Is that because the bike is available or because it's so great?

Here's an idea, don't put it on your website for 2 years. Then you won't frustrate anyone.

You know the story about the boy who cried wolf right?


----------



## deviousalex

Round 2 - fight!


----------



## looigi

Hey. Every bike I own is an old man's bike, cuz I'm an old man. That includes an SLR01, BTW. 

That Colnago is a beaut' and certainly one I'd love to own, and who isn't a fan of "Little Tommy" V.?

I'm still not diggin' on the Impecs. Maybe they are truly "young men's bikes"... perhaps young as in inexperienced, impressionable, naive, gullible and not young as in Van Garderen or Taylor Phinney?


----------



## HVentura

I've seen quite e few impec's in diferent colors and with diferent components and quite honestly none of them has convinced me, taste is relative but i still don't like it Aesthetically speaking.


----------



## PaxRomana

Ah, the Impec. Announced in 2009. Available in 2013. 
Meanwhile, the C59 has been winning races all over the place.

If you want to see innovation, take a look at the new Colnago C59 Disc.
If you want to buy 2009 technology now, you have the Impec. Same stuff as four years ago, except you get it today for a premium. 

Plus you get a bike none of the BMC pro racers choose to race. How awesome is that?


----------



## T K

BMCUSA said:


> Very nice old mans bike - C59


Wow, nice way to offend potential customers.:thumbsup:
Funny thing about expensive top of the line bikes is usually only "old men" are the ones who can afford them.
There has been an Impec hanging in my LBS for quite a while now. 13 grand for a bike with Ultegra.
CarbonLord your bike is beautiful!


----------



## BMCUSA

CL, Glad you found a bike that worked out for you.


----------



## PaxRomana

BMCUSA said:


> Who of the Pro's are racing on the C59 Disc? Has UCI approved disc brakes for road?
> C59 absolutely is a great bike, personally I prefer the C40 - C50 and Extreme Power, and I am a proud owner of those Colnago's.
> 
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


Who of the pros are racing on the Impec, even though it's been approved for road use? :lol:

LOL @ calling the C59 an "old man's bike" when it's won a ton more on the Pro Tour than the Impec.


----------



## Danimal

*Edited* Shut up, Danimal...


----------



## ben_

PaxRomana said:


> Who of the pros are racing on the Impec, even though it's been approved for road use? :lol:
> 
> LOL @ calling the C59 an "old man's bike" when it's won a ton more on the Pro Tour than the Impec.


isnt the impec for those people who have more $$$$ then brains?


----------



## carbonLORD

*Are you at Interbike?*

BMCUSA, where are you?


----------



## T K

carbonLORD said:


> BMCUSA, where are you?


BMC sent him to a customer relations seminar.


----------



## bcapp

carbonLORD said:


> So the last 10 times over the past 2 years I (and a dozen others on here) asked when one could realistically buy one was just BS?
> 
> And I picked this up because I wasn't really serious right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you (BMC) are serious.


For someone who's clearly drowning in "first world problems"... you seem to complain a lot. Cut them some slack, at least BMCUSA's here trying to relate whatever information he's got. It's not like he's the one in the shop delaying things. It's awesome that BMC has a presence on these forums to interact with, so go enjoy your trust fund and chill.

/backtothread 2013 line looks awesome! Just getting my (new to me) SLX01 built up right now, looking forward to adding another BMC to the stable in a few years


----------



## carbonLORD

bcapp said:


> For someone who's clearly drowning in "first world problems"... you seem to complain a lot. Cut them some slack, at least BMCUSA's here trying to relate whatever information he's got. It's not like he's the one in the shop delaying things. It's awesome that BMC has a presence on these forums to interact with, so go enjoy your trust fund and chill.
> 
> /backtothread 2013 line looks awesome! Just getting my (new to me) SLX01 built up right now, looking forward to adding another BMC to the stable in a few years


Trust fund? You know nothing about me.


----------



## bcapp

carbonLORD said:


> Trust fund? You know nothing about me.


I know that you do not really respond well to sarcasm, and are frustrated with the forum user known as BMCUSA because he can't make impec stock magically appear. Boom.


----------



## carbonLORD

bcapp said:


> I know that you do not really respond well to sarcasm, and are frustrated with the forum user known as BMCUSA because he can't make impec stock magically appear. Boom.


And I know you're a tool. So now we know something about one another.

Boom? Really...?


----------



## bcapp

carbonLORD said:


> And I know you're a tool. So now we know something about one another.
> 
> Boom? Really...?


If it's good enough for John Madden, it's good enough for me. Brett Favre!


----------



## carbonLORD

bcapp said:


> If it's good enough for John Madden, it's good enough for me. Brett Favre!


Touché. No hard feelings then. 

Also, I'm at Interbike and can attest the Impec is impressive and seemingly a reality now.

Cheers.


----------



## bcapp

carbonLORD said:


> Touché. No hard feelings then.
> 
> Also, I'm at Interbike and can attest the Impec is impressive and seemingly a reality now.
> 
> Cheers.


Very nice! I apologize if I was too brusque jumping in. I always appreciate BMCUSA's involvement in reading these forums.

I'm looking forward to reading some in-depth analysis of the impec, but to be honest I'm much more intrigued by the prospect of BMC using whatever they've learned from this whole process and applying it to the next SL_01. Should be a knockout of a bike. Seems to me like the impec is more of a proof-of-concept bike at this point since it's taken so long to get full production.


----------



## Danimal

bcapp said:


> ...to be honest I'm much more intrigued by the prospect of BMC using whatever they've learned from this whole process and applying it to the next SL_01. Should be a knockout of a bike.


Surely you didn't mean the Road Racer SL01? Not sure it would be first in line for Impec trickledown technology...

Dan


----------



## bcapp

Danimal said:


> Surely you didn't mean the Road Racer SL01? Not sure it would be first in line for Impec trickledown technology...
> 
> Dan


I meant the underscore as a placeholder for whatever letter holds BMC's fancy for their next model (SLC,SLT, currently SLR, next gen: SL_). So yes, it would be fairly preposterous for the SL01 to be the first recipient of trickle-down


----------



## carbonLORD

*BMC I owe you an apology...*










I was too busy playing with a S-Works Epic 29'er and a BMC TE01 29'er to bother demoing the road bikes but based on weight, and finish I can say it looked the business.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

delete


----------



## sleep

very nice, I really like BMC bike looking, good painting job.


----------



## curlymaple42

Yeh, i really like that matte black look! I game a friend with Harley like that and i like it a lot better than the shiney chrome deal. I might have to have my bike repainted...


----------



## zone5

carbonLORD said:


> So the last 10 times over the past 2 years I (and a dozen others on here) asked when one could realistically buy one was just BS?
> 
> And I picked this up because I wasn't really serious right...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you (BMC) are serious.


You made a better choice! Damn that is one sweet REAL Italian Steed! I've been wanting one but cannot cough out that much dough.

I think the BMC bikes are nice and all but their geometry is not for everyone.

And yes! I would sh!t myself not selling you one and feel like a complete idiot.


----------

